# Help with getting CT license



## sparkey1003 (Oct 18, 2010)

I am thinking of moving to CT and I currently have a NC electrical contractors license. It took a long time to convince the powers that be that I had the appropriate amount of experience. I was licensed in CA for 22 years. But because I was self employed, I had to find others to prove that I did work as a commercial electrician for over 2000 hours. Anyway, I am wondering if it will prove to be as difficult to get the CT license? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

http://www.contractors-license.org/ct/Connecticut.html#elec

Try starting there.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Be aware that the state of Ct does not consider itself reciprocal to any other state as far as licensing is concerned. 

That said, you will need to have documentation of all hours worked from each employer, ... and the killer, have it notarized and signed. So each employer must have the documentation signed an notarized. 
Then, you have to apply to the state for the test, and then you will apply to PSI in MA for the actual test.

Do yourself a favor and get all your paperwork in order, including scheduling the test before you come up.

CT is on the 05' code cycle but tests on the 08' code BTW
I would think though that you would have an easier time getting a license here than if you were just a JM


----------

